# DISCUSS: Best City Hall



## Monkey

Discuss what you think is the best looking City Hall.


----------



## MattSal

Ooh . . . tough one.

Some one needs to post a bunch of choices, cause I can't think of barely 5.


----------



## Monkey

Okay, I'll start this off.

This is London's City Hall. The mayor Ken Livingstone works here.

Situated on the South Bank, near Tower Bridge, this building was designed by Norman Foster and built in 2002.


----------



## RafflesCity

*Singapore City Hall*

Completed in 1929.


The building on the right


















Some history:
In 1945, the Japanese surrendered to Lord Louis Mountbatten and Allied troops in front of this building. 


















In 1963, Malaysia was created and the announcement, led by Lee Kuan Yew took place here.










Singapore left the Malaysian Federation 2 years later.


----------



## spyguy

*Philadelphia City Hall*

167 m (548 ft)


----------



## Raine

Best City Halls of Eastern Europe 
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=195404
and the winner


----------



## Monkey

Some beautiful buildings here. Keep the pics coming please.


----------



## RafflesCity

Tokyo City Hall



















pic by Dr Nick


----------



## Monkey

Manchester, UK


----------



## cincobarrio

I always liked the mammoth Municipal Building:


























I'm also bias


----------



## cellete

A Coruña:


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe

Brussels


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe

Leuven :


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe

Rome Capitol  :


Piazza Campidoglio designed by Michelangelo


----------



## Falcon83

*Verona City Hall*





































Brussels and Leuven are beautiful!!


----------



## 612bv3

San Francisco City Hall


----------



## Zaki

Toronto:


----------



## Raine

Vienna Town Hall (Rathaus)


----------



## MattSal

Aaah!!! They're all so great.

Maybe we should have a seperate competition for European City Halls, Asian City Halls, and Western City Halls.


----------



## Javi

Madrid
The City Hall is goinig to be moved here.


----------



## FOLK

Madrid


----------



## fcarvall

Santiago City Hall (Muncipality of Santiago), on the right.









The Municipality of Santiago is downtown Greater Santiago. Greater Santiago is divided up into 21 communes. So each one has their own city hall.

From left to right: the main post office and the old customs, now a museum

Some of the prettier city halls of the 21 in Santiago:

Providencia's City Hall:









Las Condes' City Hall: (the one behind the brick building)









Ñuñoa's City Hall (after a party):

















So here's the Greater Santiago City Hall, that rules over the WHOLE city:


----------



## Muyangguniang

PARIS


----------



## coimbra

zaqattaq said:


> Let's play the city hall in your city is the best city hall game
> 
> 
> My vote would go to LA City Hall, it has made a place for itself in popular culture


Funny that you should say that LA City Hall is one of the most recognisable in the world or has a place in popular culture. I've NEVER heard of it or seen it before! Maybe that applies to the US only.


----------



## Tazmaniadevil

coimbra said:


> Funny that you should say that LA City Hall is one of the most recognisable in the world or has a place in popular culture. I've NEVER heard of it or seen it before! Maybe that applies to the US only.


Thr LA City Hall is on the badge of the LAPD and was pictured all the time on the TV show Dragnet. It also may be seen on any cop show originating from LA. So, yes, it is probably most famous in the US.


----------



## fcarvall

it really is quite famous, and quite beautiful too. But Leuven's is amazing. My vote goes for that one!


----------



## reluminate

Does New York's Municipal Building Count?


----------



## Atl_Col

i liek Madrid's


----------



## Lmichigan

If Detroit's old City Hall hadn't of been torn down, I would have nominated it as an honorable mention:



















But, I really like Paris' Hotel de Ville (City Hall)


----------



## BuffCity

*Buffalo City Hall*

Buffalo City Hall





































and the view from 370 feet...


----------



## fcarvall

buffalo's is really quite amazing!

i think NY's municipal counts... because they simply did what detroit should have done, built the bigger more spacious one onthe side instead of tearing down that beauty


----------



## mr_storms

San Jose


----------



## DoronTam

*Tel Aviv*

Although not the newest or nicest, it is under renovation and contains much historical significance. Rabin was murdered here, and this picture commemmorates Israel's past leaders.


----------



## superskyline

*MILWAUKEE CITY HALL*
Milwaukee, Wisonsin, USA

HEIGHT: 108m (353ft)
STORIES:15

Completed in 1895, it is one of the oldest standing skyscrapers still standing today. It was the tallest building in theworld from 1895 -1899, surprassing the Manhattan Life Insurance Building. It was added to the National Register of Historic Places in 1973.


----------



## Blabbyboy

Melbourne Town Hall:


















Sydney Town Hall:






















































Not my photos - taken from the net.


----------



## ProudlyCanadian

I would go with buffalo imo.


----------



## forvine

S.F City Hall


----------



## Jenson77

Where are the german ones???????


----------



## cphdude

I like the London one, but it looks pretty small for Londons size or is that just me...?

Copenhagen Cityhall...

























Inside
Jens Olsens World Clock


----------



## bnmaddict

Two pics of Paris' city hall, I love its Renaissance architectural style:


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> How about modern ones like Tokyo


Tokyo's City Hall is great because it has a free public observation deck with a great view of the city.


----------



## +5411

BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA.

This is the Old City Hall of Buenos Aires. (Cabildo de Buenos Aires)

 

 

I don't know what of both city hall is the Buenos Aires City Hall :

1) Palacio de Gobierno.



2) Legislatura de Gobierno.






Let me apologize about my english


----------



## Chevin

Chongqing Great Hall is cool


----------



## depressio

How about Indianapolis's City-County building (functions as a city hall)? It's on the right in the foreground, the one with the rounded little things on top.


----------



## Tim22

Hamburg 112m / 336ft. 

650 Rooms


----------



## Toronto06

Toronto City Hall

At Night


----------



## Mr Bricks

Isn´t the Toronto city hall designed by a Finnish architect?


----------



## Novak

SuomiPoika said:


> Isn´t the Toronto city hall designed by a Finnish architect?


Yes it is, by Viljo Revell.


----------



## Catadau

Valencia City Hall (Valencia, Spain)


----------



## Catadau

Sheffield City Hall (Sheffield, UK)


----------



## wisza90

this is a warsaw town hall:


----------



## Joey313

Los anngeles city hall


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

I love LA's city hall, but I think in this category most European cities obliterate American cities.


----------



## ZZ-II

Tokyo City Hall is my Favourite


----------



## choyak

I know European city halls blow away anything from North America. The Paris one is awesome also the Vienna!!! In USA perhaps only a few can compare, maybe Philadelphia, Milwaukee, something built in the late 1800s. The new modern ones to me do not have the 'city hall' feeling!!!


----------



## Slartibartfas

Wow, the city hall of Leuven is my absolute favourite. Simply an amazing piece of artwork.

Of course I am still very proud of the City Hall Vienna has nonetheless. Its really vast and built in an impressive neo-gothic style.


----------



## Thorin

Brescia, Italy

City Hall

























Seat of the Province


----------



## djrules5454

Minneapolis City Hall:


----------



## Dallas star

Dallas has a cool city hall


----------



## Marco_

CAESARS-PALACe said:


> Brussels


The most beautiful city hall in Europe, imho


----------



## globill

No one posted Chicago's it seems..not likely to win in the beauty contest



















It's really hard to capture it in a pic because of the density of the surrounding skyscrapers.

Daley's Green Roof


----------



## Gannet!

Cardiff
(Large Pic)









Clock Tower


----------



## Stormwatch153

This has to be one of the most beautiful city halls in the world!

Subotica city hall. 










I will post more pictures when I find some good aerials.


----------



## Unravel

Montréal


----------



## Anberlin

^^ Looks like a haunted house.


----------



## Manila-X

It may look like a haunted house but I really like the architecture.


----------



## hkskyline

Didn't a French leader proclaim 'Vivre le Quebec libre' from that building?


----------



## japanese001

*Tokyo City Hall*

the first　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　the second


----------



## Thermo

My cityhall is indeed a piece of art 




























The surroundings: (very big picture) http://www.visitbelgium.com/library/images/Leuven/GroteMarktLeuven.jpg


----------



## _00_deathscar

Extremely over-elaborate for me ; still, beats the Hong Kong City Hall. Why is ours so shyte?


----------



## jak3m

Im going to have to go with London


----------



## RadioFan

*Seoul City Hall #1*

This narrow building was built in 1926 and still being used for Seoul's main city hall.


----------



## RadioFan

*Seoul City Hall #2*

The master plan of new Seoul City Hall has been rejected five times by Cultural Heritage Adminitration for lack of harmony with the neighborhood Deoksugung Palace... I think the administration is too strict.

These pictures are the master plans of new city hall Seoul government had submitted... but they were all rejected and other planning is still going on.



April 2006











September 2006











March 2007











October 2007


----------



## Manila-X

_00_deathscar said:


> Extremely over-elaborate for me ; still, beats the Hong Kong City Hall. Why is ours so shyte?


That's because HK's City Hall doesn't even function as one


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> That's because HK's City Hall doesn't even function as one


Hong Kong is a city-state, hence the concept of national, provincial / state, and municipal governments is all meshed together. The centre of power lies in the Legislative Council and also the District Council.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Hong Kong is a city-state, hence the concept of national, provincial / state, and municipal governments is all meshed together. The centre of power lies in the Legislative Council and also the District Council.


If that's the case,

How about this. Much better than the HK's cityhall


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> If that's the case,
> 
> How about this. Much better than the HK's cityhall


That's the Legislative Council.


----------



## _00_deathscar

No shit...


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> No shit...


... and obviously the Legislative Council is not an eligible candidate to be the Best City Hall. No shit ... apparently not so to some.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Next time you drag a topic remotely out of context, I'm hanging you by the balls.

That is, ff you have any left you eunuch...


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> The title clearly says "Best City Hall", not "Best City Hall and various other things around it".


The historic context is the European town hall is a combination of the town hall and a major gatehering place in front of it. In fact, the town hall and town square are very much integrated. People gather there to see what's happening inside the building, to protest, and to celebrate. That's historic context. The Legislative Council and City Hall do not have such an association, hence there's no reason to put the two together, and as the original person who brought it up noted in a post, that he brought it up because of aesthetic reasons.

Can't blame you for not knowing history though. Now you learned something.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Only thing I learnt is that you are still a tool.

Doesn't take long to learn that though, one post should be enough.


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Only thing I learnt is that you are still a tool.
> 
> Doesn't take long to learn that though, one post should be enough.


To the ignorant masses even if reality and common sense is presented multiple times it may not sink in. Something's cluttering up the senses.

I don't think it's very surprising a great civic space is accompanied with a major civic facility. Even in many modern designs, the public square is an important feature in a city hall surrounding.


----------



## skyscraper100

Makati city hall, Philippines





















view of Makati skyline from the rooftop of the city hall


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> To the ignorant masses even if reality and common sense is presented multiple times it may not sink in. Something's cluttering up the senses.


There are liquid solutions for that you know...


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> There are liquid solutions for that you know...


Yes, when the brain liquefies and becomes useless.


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> Yes, when the brain liquefies and becomes useless.


Well on your way through experience eh?


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Well on your way through experience eh?


I'd think liquefaction has occurred and gone way beyond for those who don't know much about city halls, town hall history, and the importance of civic spaces going together with civic functions. Quite an obvious fit, but apparently not to some. Didn't realize it'd take a lot of brainpower to process that common sense.

In fact, we see manifestations of this design even in modern city hall designs, quite obviously. Although not all of these public spaces have been successful. 

Calgary is a fairly young city, with their city hall sitting on one block then an Olympic Plaza across the street as a public gathering place.



















Then there is Place Jacques-Cartier in Montreal, although their old city does date back about 5 centuries, right across from their Hotel de Ville.


----------



## Dimension

Buffalo City Hall:

32 floors, 26 usable floors
398 feet of Art Deco masterpiece 
1,520 Windows




BuffCity said:


> Buffalo City Hall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the view from 370 feet...











From wikipedia









From City of Buffalo website









From City of Buffalo website


----------



## Manila-X

Buffalo has that nice art deco style


----------



## hkskyline

The view from the public observation deck at Buffalo City Hall is quite good. I've been there a few times before, but the building itself needs some renovations. The interiors are not so well maintained.


----------



## Patrick

damn, there are so many great halls here in this thread, it is very difficult to chose a best one!

my favorites are vienna, paris, brussels, manchester, philadelphia and minneapolis, i guess



oh, here are some german city halls:

Berlin









Hamburg









München (Munich)









Köln (Cologne)









Frankfurt am Main









Essen









Düsseldorf (Dusseldorf)









Bremen









Hannover









Leipzig









Dresden









Nürnberg (Nuremberg)









Kaiserslautern









Herschbach, my hometown


----------



## hkskyline

I don't recall having seen that Berlin one, and I thought I walked most of the tourist sights already. Where is it located?


----------



## MDguy

As far was American city halls go, i think Milwaukee's near the top









from google

And San Franciscos is definently one of the best in NA


----------



## JJFox

Vienna city hall


----------



## Dallasbrink

Dallas City Hall

















Fort Worth


----------



## erbse

*Werdau* - in Saxony (Germany)


----------



## Dallasbrink

Thanks for the Over sized photo post. Almost crashed my computer^^^^


----------



## erbse

No prob buddy 

You have to recognize every stone pore to adore its beauty in a whole 
Now let's go fishing!


----------



## picassoborseli

San Sebastián - Spain


----------



## balthazar

Turin city hall 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielegatto/


----------



## balthazar

Bologna, Italy. City hall.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/timhendrix/


----------



## lennonmichael

According to me London's City Hall is the best city hall in the world. City Hall is located specifically in the Greater London Authority, the local government in London. Foster Design, on the south bank of the Thames near Tower Bridge is an iconic building on purpose.


----------



## Balikbayan

Classic: Brussels
Modern: Tokyo


----------



## ddss

From what i've seen, Toronto


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/beckersbert/5716638899/ by BertBeckers


----------



## isaidso

Toronto's City Hall really stands out from the crowd; there's nothing quite like it. It will become more appreciated a few decades from now as architecture from that era starts being viewed more from a heritage point of view. It's still too new to be valued the way it should.


----------



## Xusein

Buffalo has a very impressive Art Deco inspired city hall. Pic by me.










Speaking about Toronto, I like both it's existing and old city halls...also my pics.


----------



## isaidso

Buffalo's is very good.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Wow, I didn't know the Roman city hall is on the Capitol Hill. I only knew of the Capitolin Museums being there. 

My top would easily be Brussels, Paris and Rome, but unlike other eurocentrics I also like many North American city halls, especially those from Philadelphia, LA, SF, etc. But they simply can't match the combination of architectural heritage _and_ great urban context that the old European city halls have (especially those in western Gothic city centres or in Italy).


----------



## SO143

....


----------



## Odoaker

Stuttgart










www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de

just kidding.

City Hall of Löwen










Wikipedia


----------



## isaidso

Way too intricate for my taste. This is one case where 'less is more'.


----------



## Clone

It's Leuven, Löwen is the German name, but it is a Dutch speaking and not a German city.


----------



## GremliN1712

The City Halls I prefer:

"Classic ones": Brussels', Leuven and San Francisco.

XXth Century: Buffalo and Le Havre.

Pics of Le Havre's City Hall (rebuild after WW2, UNESCO world heritage):


----------



## 24days

Romania: Oradea








source









source

Sibiu








source

Brasov








source

Cluj








source









source

Sighisoara








source









source

Arad








source









source

Alba Iulia








source


----------



## I.H.U

Tallinn is the best! I hope they will gonna build it!!


----------



## Kenni

What a unfair subject lol, too many styles and variables to consider. How can Paris' or Madrid's compare to some for example.

*Anyhow, here's a few pic's of Los Angeles' City Hall. *


City Hall, Through the Palms, Los Angeles, California by zilf, on Flickr


Los Angeles City Hall by Echo_29, on Flickr


The Los Angeles City Hall by zilf, on Flickr


Los Angeles City Hall by James L.A., on Flickr


----------



## GenericUser

Modern/Highrise: 1) Tokyo, 2) Toronto (new city hall)
Modern/Lowrise: 3) Santiago, Chile 4) The Hague
Old/Highrise: 5) Buffalo
Old/Lowrise: 6) Leuven/Löwen

I should add that I have a preference for modern looking architecture, which's why the older ones I picked don't make top 3.

Also, I'm really surprised at how beautiful the one in Chile is. I had never even heard of it before. As for London's "City Hall," I think it is severely overhyped and doesn't deserve all the attention it gets.


----------



## Neungz

Seoul City Hall


Seoul City Hall... by C650D, on Flickr


Seoul City Hall by jastorer, on Flickr


City Hall by Patrick2006, on Flickr


----------



## Sarcasticity

^^ That's the worst one here yet.

Nothing really beats the city halls of Europe and to some extent, in North and South America. 

I also don't understand the love of the "new" city hall of Toronto. Even Torontonians have a love/hate relationship with it. It's just one of those buildings that while unique, already looks dated. I pretty much prefer the old city hall, although it's not much to look at


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Sydney









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/6185459892/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/6185456060/sizes/l/in/photostream/

1895 (pic by culwulla)


----------



## inno4321

Neungz said:


> Seoul City Hall


Plus another photos.


http://blog.naver.com/jet96?Redirect=Log&logNo=120170837943

http://blog.naver.com/jet96?Redirect=Log&logNo=120170764587

http://blog.naver.com/jet96?Redirect=Log&logNo=120170764587
outside

http://tournote.net/20168168668
http://blog.naver.com/kgbaby9948?Redirect=Log&logNo=90153730812
Inside

*Yesterday Seoul cityhall official open. *


----------



## Yellow Fever

Philadlphia City Hall 


Philadlphia City Hall at Night by pdxsean, on Flickr


----------



## Himmelwärts

Vienna









123people.at









stadtbekannt.at









hotelcapri.at


----------



## Union.SLO

Graz


by *Trodel*


by *mrkgllsp*


----------



## Yellow Fever

The Vienna and Graz city halls are beautiful!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Vienna and Graz looks amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*San Francisco , United States Of America*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ll_2.JPG/1280px-San_Francisco_City_Hall_2.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Philadelphia , United States Of America*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-_3.JPG/1280px-Philadelphia_City_Hall_-_3.JPG










http://www.scraperbase.com/USA/Philadelphia/City Hall/photo1/City Hall.jpg


----------



## Alexenergy

Wow Graz and Vienna are so beautyful!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dallas


Dallas City Hall by Kent Wang, on Flickr


Dallas City Hall by Kent Wang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

More Dallas city hall









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6498023827/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5693578175/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dallas City Hall by Kent Wang, on Flickr


Dallas City Hall - Dallas, TX by todd landry photography, on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO

One of my favourites in the US - Buffalo City Hall


by *statPaige*


by *michaelTO*


----------



## bozenBDJ

Union.SLO said:


> One of my favourites in the US - Buffalo City Hall
> 
> 
> by *statPaige*
> 
> 
> by *michaelTO*


Looks like a _giant _*Soviet-era *building:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice


----------



## Himmelwärts

*Leuven, Belgium*









http://www.geo.de


*Memmingen, Germany*









www.flugstatistik.de


----------



## Yellow Fever

LOve those church liked structure european city halls.


Buffalo city hall is tall and huge!


----------



## Union.SLO

Yellow Fever said:


> Buffalo city hall is tall and huge!


Indeed, Buffalo was important and prosperous city a century ago, among 10 largest in the USA. Its development stalled and regressed in the second half of the century, so today it may give an impression it's somehow oversized for a medium sized city as Buffalo is.


----------



## Union.SLO

Some astonishing city halls from Poland:

- *Wrocław*


by *Sciamano*


by *Sciamano*



- *Gdańsk*


by *BernieCB*


by *timothyberell*



- *Zamość*


by *Matt_Pugh*



- *Poznań*


by *massonth*


by *massonth*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Union.SLO said:


> Indeed, Buffalo was important and prosperous city a century ago, among 10 largest in the USA. Its development stalled and regressed in the second half of the century, so today it may give an impression it's somehow oversized for a medium sized city as Buffalo is.


Thanks for the response! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

London


City Hall by Prodromos Sarigianis, on Flickr


London City Hall by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

London City Hall by Mr. Danport, on Flickr


London City hall -Norman Foster - atrium by ijnicholas, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

London City hall - Exterior view from top - Norman Foster by ijnicholas, on Flickr


London City Hall - Looking Down by EveMac, on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO

*München*


by *One_Penny*


by *Lance Phung*


*Hamburg*


by *TIM BRUENING · PHOTOGRAPHY*


by *borja iza | argazkiak*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Berlin City Hall



City Hall by jeff_w_brooktree, on Flickr


Rotes Rathaus by Jeroen Moes, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Red CityHall by _ Krystian PHOTOSynthesis (wild-thriving) _, on Flickr


Rotes Rathaus by WrldVoyagr, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/broilerkeule/6247249182/








[/url]
Berlin's City Hall, the Rotes Rathaus by Hazboy, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## Union.SLO

^^The Rotes Rathaus is one of those unique, iconic buildings, you see it once and it gets impressed in your memory. :cheers:


Many hate it, but I've always appreciated the early functionalist design of Oslo City Hall:


by *unixrulz37*


by *Te Whiu*


by *Harlani Salim*


by *th.egilson*


by *RAYANDBEE*


----------



## Guajiro1

I love the one from München.


----------



## ZPLAQ

Palacio Consistorial - La Paz, Bolivia









By: Fabian Deheza Clavijo (http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3787770532327&set=a.3622885050293.2131921.1218962239&type=3&theater)









By: G470L (http://www.flickr.com/photos/bbarboza/3483439026/)


----------



## Alexenergy

So beautiful, especially at night!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Tokyo City Hall



L'ajuntament de Tokio / Tokyo City Hall by SBA73, on Flickr


Tocho : Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan / Japón by Lost in Japan, by Miguel Michán, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The Tokyo Metropolitan Government in Olympic Colors by -sou-, on Flickr


Tokyo City Hall Art Projections by tokyofashion, on Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

Saint Petersburg City Hall (Mariinsky Palace)


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver City Hall



Vancouver City Hall - 1936 by Bob_2006, on Flickr

uilt in 1935-36 as a symbol of Vancouver’s growth. City Hall is a prime example of Moderne Design. Its geometric silhouette, stylized bands of ornamentation, elegant light fixtures and ornate lobby are characteristic of this style. The building is constructed of reinforced concrete clad with granite and sandstone. It is sited in a formal park-like landscape in what was Strathcona Park. This central location was selected following the amalgamation of Point Grey, Vancouver and South Vancouver in 1929. In 1968-70, the same architectural firm designed the East Wing addition on Yukon Street.



Vancouver City Hall by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver City Hall by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


up in the morning by Foxtongue, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11

This one should be the best.


Hôtel de ville de Paris by Mr.Awenec, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

It's great, but I would expect something larger and grander for a city like Paris.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto



Toronto City Hall March 2012 HDR by JulesDesign.ca, on Flickr


Nathan Philips Square - City Hall Toronto 6712 by nvk_, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cavalcade of Heights by tomms, on Flickr


encounter at city hall by barbera*, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Like We Used to in the Early Days by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


a new perspective by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

Vancouver City Hall is the epitome of the term. Huge, stately, majestic. Just one quick look at it and the function of the building comes to mind in an instant coz the design resonates with power and control. Other examples, mostly European, are beautiful in themselves but they feel more like palaces or churches.
Toronto is good too, though its design befits a hotel, imo.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Nouvellecosse said:


> It's great, but I would expect something larger and grander for a city like Paris.


I see what you mean but in Paris true grandeur was reserved for the kings, which is why the Louvre is the most imposing building / complex. And after the the regimes changed, there was always an eye kept on the republic's representatives so that they don't lose it and behave kingly.


----------



## Kaufmann

delate


----------



## Himmelwärts

*Bremen, Germany*









http://www.vir-nordwest.de


----------



## Himmelwärts

*Rome, Italy*









www.fotowelt.chip.de


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dober_86 said:


> Other examples, mostly European, are beautiful in themselves but they feel more like palaces or churches.
> Toronto is good too, though its design befits a hotel, imo.


It's funny but also true! :lol:


----------



## Fab87

The one in Toronto actually reminds me of the Vienna International Center, seat of the UN in Vienna.


----------



## Himmelwärts

The old city hall of *Dortmund, Germany*









online-utility.org


----------



## Fab87

Hardly the best in the world, but here's the one from my home town *Verona, Italy*


palazzo Barbieri che si specchia by paoloborsati, on Flickr


Verona - Piazza Brà by Luigi Strano, on Flickr


----------



## Himmelwärts

^^
the first picture looks like FYROM 
:lol:


*Hamburg, Germany*









hamburg.citysam.de


----------



## Fab87

Himmelwärts said:


> ^^
> the first picture looks like FYROM
> :lol:


:weird:

Former Yugoslavian Republic of Macedonia?


----------



## Himmelwärts

Fab87 said:


> :weird:
> 
> Former Yugoslavian Republic of Macedonia?


:yes:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515673&page=74


----------



## Guajiro1

I know you can't compare this one with European city halls, but here we go.

*La Plata, Argentina*


----------



## Kaufmann

Himmelwärts said:


> The old city hall of *Dortmund, Germany*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> online-utility.org


I like the combination of different materials like stone and glas between the old Building (1899) and the new Bersword Hall (2000)


----------



## tikiturf

Toulouse :


Capitole par elPadawan, sur Flickr


Capitole, Toulouse par Juanra González, sur Flickr


Capitole de Toulouse par mario bellavite, sur Flickr


Capitole par Sparky the Neon Cat, sur Flickr


----------



## Himmelwärts

*Vienna*










Rathaus Wien von Florian Reisinger auf flickr











Rathaus, Wien von ODPictures Art Studio LTD - Hungary auf flickr


----------



## andrewortigas

cool


----------



## wino

German city halls are very nice. Probably best in all??


Laoag City, Philippines


----------



## Rewder321

*Warsaw, POLAND*


----------



## WMS

^^ The fist one is a Jabłonowskich Palace that used to be a City Hall. Destroyed in '44 and '52, rebuilt in 90's.

The second one is officialy a City Hall of Warsaw.


----------



## Himmelwärts

*Copenhagen*









http://www.cinnamoncircle.com/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Leipzig New City Hall*

























all pictures from Wikipedia


----------



## Rewder321

*Nowy Sącz, Poland*


----------



## gehenaus

Leeds for me.


----------



## Rewder321

*Toruń, Poland* :banana:

Located in the center of the Old City Market Square, the monumental Old City Town Hall is one of the biggest and most magnificent buildings of its kind 
in Europe. It is a monument to Toruń's glory as theformer trade empire of Hansa. It was built under the privilege of the Teutonic Grand Master Conrad
von Wallenrode in the late 14th century, i.e. when the medieval Old City of Toruń was at the peak of its prosperity.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

old Toronto City Hall (it was city hall between 1899 and 1967)










http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Attraction_Review-g155019-d186819-Reviews-Old_City_Hall-Torontntario.html


----------



## Yellow Fever

guys, don't forget to provide credits to the photos, it'd be regretful should they be removed.


----------



## Dober_86

Innsertnamehere said:


> old Toronto City Hall (it was city hall between 1899 and 1967)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Attraction_Review-g155019-d186819-Reviews-Old_City_Hall-Torontntario.html


In this resolution this one looks like a Minecraft structure, hehe ))


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto City Hall:*

Toronto City Hall by Jérôme Decq, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Hamburg City Hall*


Hamburg by Michaela Loheit, auf Flickr


Hamburg - Rathaus by Christian H., auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Leipzig Old City Hall*


Altes Rathaus Leipzig by joschu86, auf Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York City Hall:*

New York City Hall exterior, October 2016 [CC BY-SA 4.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)], by MusikAnimal (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Bez_imena

*Belgrade, Serbia*


----------



## Bez_imena

*Novi Sad, Serbia*


----------



## Bez_imena

*Subotica, Serbia*


----------



## Bez_imena

*Zrenjanin, Serbia*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Philadelphia City Hall:*

The City Hall in Philadelphia stands proud, representing the American history of this city. by amanda_boehme, on Flickr


----------

